# Failing to copy much data via WLAN on my Asus Oplay Gallery

## baschni

Ciao!

I have an Asus Oplay Gallery with an integrated 2 TB Sata Harddisk. I want to copy files through samba (the Oplay Gallery has a Samba server as a share running) on this harddisk, typically large files (around 1 GB each). I have mounted the share succesfull with following entry in /etc/fstab:

```

//192.168.2.100/share /mnt/oplay   cifs      uid=surgeon,gid=users,passwort=,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777   0 0

```

And I want now to copy many files to the Oplay. My computer is connected to a router via WLAN and the Asus Oplay Gallery is also connected to Router via WLAN. I try with the following rsync command line:

```
rsync -rv /mnt/filestocopy /mnt/oplay/sdf1 --progress
```

But rsync always fails after one or two files and after reinitiating it, it starts by copying the first file again  :Sad: . Can anybody help me to find out why this transfer doesn't work properly? Here's the rsync output

```
sending incremental file list

File_No_1

   729190400 100%    2.80MB/s    0:04:08 (xfer#1, to-check=1001/1178)

File_No_2

        7168 100%    9.60kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#2, to-check=1000/1178)

File_No_3

rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)

```

----------

